

How I Use My Mac - razorburn
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2008/11/12/How-I-Use-OS-X

======
nileshk
I'm glad he mentioned that he never uses minimize button (the yellow minus in
the left-hand corner), because it seems even people who have used OS X for
years don't get this. Hide (CMD-H) is what you should be using when you want
to minimize. Hide others (CMD-ALT-H) is also very useful.

The only time minimize is useful is if you are using a particular application
with multiple windows open and you aren't going to be working in one of those
windows but don't want to close it because you might come back to it later. In
addition to getting it off your screen, this is also helpful so that when you
are hitting CTRL-` to switch between the app's windows the window you aren't
working in doesn't come up. But if you want to get the whole application out
of the way, just use hide.

------
ojbyrne
I found the stuff about photos interesting. I'm a fairly heavy photographer
and use a mac. I don't throw away anything other than pure white or pure black
photos. I keep 3 copies of all my pictures, organized like he suggests - in
directories by YY/MM. I rsync from the main disk to the second disk as soon as
I put new photos on the first disk. I rsync from the second disk to the third
disk when I think of it. I have 3 1 TB drives (the last one I bought cost C$
120) and about 600 megs of photos. I only save the raw images, not processed
images.

I like my system better than his, at least for photography. I should make more
of an effort to backup other stuff (for which I do ad-hoc backups, usually
with tar files).

~~~
litewulf
Is that 600 megs or 600 gigs?

Because 600 megs is ~60 photos for me...

~~~
ojbyrne
Damn. 600 gigs of course.

------
kajecounterhack
I agree about his photography comment.

I use an 80gb harddrive with 2 partitions (one for linux and a small 15gb
windows partition), so I'm more than just ruthless. I have to be resourceful.
I have to be no-food-to-eat resourceful. Dumpster diving resourceful, lol.

~~~
Herring
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148274)

~~~
kajecounterhack
alas, doesn't help to only have $30 left in your paypal account and no credit
card either.

------
scott_s
I do use iTerm. Terminal does not let me change the ASCII colors, which is a
deal breaker for me. (Mostly because of Terminal's default for green - it's
too light, and that's the color I use for comments in code.)

~~~
ericmc
I've used this before to change the colors and it works well:
[http://ciaranwal.sh/2007/11/01/customising-colours-in-
leopar...](http://ciaranwal.sh/2007/11/01/customising-colours-in-leopard-
terminal)

~~~
scott_s
Thanks, I'll give it a try. The last solution I found for that didn't work on
Leopard.

------
mhartl
This was worth reading just for the _open_ command. Oh, how I have longed for
exactly that! But I was woefully ignorant. Thank you, Tim, for showing me the
way.

------
thomasmallen
Not a word on the Cmd+Opt+O, or holding down option while double-clicking a
file (closes the source window)?

------
shiranaihito
How I Use My Toilet Paper:

* I fold it.

* I wipe my ass with it.

~~~
josefresco
Do You Scrunch or Fold?

<http://www.josefresco.com/tp/>

Currently 'fold' is winning (153 votes)

And yes I set this page up months ago as a joke (for friends and family) and
have forgotten about it until ... just now.

~~~
mhb
Who folds it? That's so anal.

~~~
Hexstream
I often fold it multiple times if it's not too nasty. Take 2 squares, fold,
wipe, refold, rewipe, and sometimes once more. How anal is that?

Hacker News, where you Discuss your ass wiping Strategies(tm).

